

Sure, Big Data Is Great. But So Is Intuition.  - ryutin
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/30/technology/big-data-is-great-but-dont-forget-intuition.html

======
AustinGibbons
The article steers the reader, wanting them to conclude that there is
something wrong with data science as a field that is solved by _human_
intuition - this left me feeling much the way any science fiction movie makes
me feel: no matter what mothership, demigod, or alien species they encounter,
_humans_ will emerge victorious. Fine for a science fiction story, but not
quite so believable in this context, where little evidence is offered.

------
hayksaakian
I thought big data was the problem. Why is it great all of a sudden?

